# Need a Female Char for a Voodoo-Oriented Erotica



## Bedlams (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello! I am writing a voodoo themed erotica book/novella (depends how much I write) that I need a female character to be the victim for. Things that would be required are a slightly chubby to beach body type, and not being a cow.
Kinks that would be involved are as follows:
Having sex by remote
Cum inflation
Rapid Weight Gain
Transformation (primarily, gaining an udder (that's why it couldn't be a cow)
Inflation
Suggest some more!

Just comment with a ref and I'll decide who I want to involve (if I really like some, I might to multiple)!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 28, 2017)

No offense, but why can't you just make your own character?
With such specific requirements, you're probably going to have a hard time finding anyone who would willingly let you use their character for such thing.
It's not that difficult to come up with one on your own.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 28, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No offense, but why can't you just make your own character?
> With such specific requirements, you're probably going to have a hard time finding anyone who would willingly let you use their character for such thing.
> It's not that difficult to come up with one on your own.



Some people have a difficult time creating characters, or just wanna give other people a chance to be involved in something. Although i agree it will be hard to find willing volunteers for such a niche subject.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 28, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Some people have a difficult time creating characters, or just wanna give other people a chance to be involved in something. Although i agree it will be hard to find willing volunteers for such a niche subject.



It would be different if it was just, say, a vague request for background/supporting character in a story or comic.
But a very, very specific, role, which is frankly something the majority of people probably find strange and repulsive, is pushing it.


----------

